# Mont St. John



## Orpheus (Nov 25, 2006)

I went on a winery tour a few years ago in Napa Valley and visited Sebastiani and Mont St. John. 

The Mont St. John had a great Riesling and Muscat di Canelli. I wish I could get them around here. Anyone have either of these?


----------

